# PHP80 curl_exec (and other functions) disabled outside php.ini



## MarKro (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi all. First post - pls. be gentle.
I’m on (GhostBSD) Freebsd13.1-STABLE and PHP Version => 8.0.25 and php80-curl-8.0.25

In PHP: curl_exec are some how disabled. The rest of curl library is working fine.

In phpinfo the curl_exec (and _curl_multi_exec)_ together with other functions is marked as disabled in the phpinfo():
_disable_functions => exec, passthru, shell_exec, system, proc_open, popen, curl_exec, curl_multi_exec, parse_ini_file, show_source => exec, passthru, shell_exec, system, proc_open, popen, curl_exec, curl_multi_exec, parse_ini_file, show_source_

Checked the php.ini: no functions seems to be disabled by purpose.
...
disable_functions =
disable_classes =

Checked possible configuration options:
`cd /usr/ports/lang/php80/ && make config`
- Nothing (obvious) related to curl

`cd /usr/ports/ftp/php80-curl && make config`
===> No options to configure

However in: /usr/ports/lang/php80-extensions/ - there is options for supporting curl.
But php80-extensions isn't installed.

And the ext-20-curl.ini is the standart: extension=curl.so

Searching mostly brought me into suggestions to reinstall and /or enable curl in php.ini (that is actually don by use of the include directory) and I’m kind of moving in circles now. So I guess hat somewhere /somehow besides php.ini there exists an option for disabling individual functions. Just can’t figure out where.

As an attempt not to fill the page with dump I attached relevant information as files. Hope it works.
php.ini=> php_ini.txt
`php -i`     => php-i.txt(phpinfo)
`php -m`  => php-m.txtphp enabled modules
php_conf.txt                 => php.conf
`pkg info php80`         => pkg_info_php80.txt
`pkg info php80-curl`       => pkg_info_php80-curl.txt

Any thoughts.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2022)

MarKro said:


> Hi all. First post - pls. be gentle.
> I’m on (GhostBSD) Freebsd13.1-STABLE and PHP Version => 8.0.25 and php80-curl-8.0.25


Required reading: GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 20, 2022)

lang/php80-extensions is way to set which extensions you want to build or to install the most basic ones when using precompiled packages. You can install extensions from packages perfectly fine without it one by one. At least on FreeBSD, I don't know nothing about GhostBSD packages.

What about this one from your phpinfo() output?
Additional .ini files parsed => 
[...]
/usr/local/etc/php/secure-phi.ini


----------



## MarKro (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you all, problem solved.
Happy new-year to all.


----------

